# So Into You - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

An Atlanta Rhythm Section classic: this video breaks down how i play this great tune....thanks for watching!


guitar - Fender Esquire


[video=youtube;JHjFBJavJ3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHjFBJavJ3A[/video]


----------

